
There's always time to launch your dream - zaveri
http://37signals.com/svn/posts/1619-theres-always-time-to-launch-your-dream
======
djahng
>Never let your schooling interfere with your education, someone clever once
said. Being willing to sacrifice at the edges is one of the most important
skills you’ll ever learn.

I completely agree. You'll find in school that there are a few subjects you
really enjoy, but there's a limited number of classes offered (unless you're
in grad school). But you're forced by the curriculum to take a lot of other
classes that may be irrelevant to you. The best way to learn something is by
just doing it. The more comfortable you become at an earlier age at taking
calculated risks (such as getting a lower grade in a class you don't care
about to learn/create something more valuable), the easier it will be to
"launch your dream" when you're ready to.

